# snow bear plow lights



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

has anyone fabbed up a set of plow lights for a snow bear? I think $199 for a set of plow lights on 2 little brackets is a little steep...


----------



## coostv (Nov 5, 2007)

Very easy to do. I used 11 ga 1" square tubing (just cut square at both ends) and 3/16"X 1" flat for both the bottom and upper plates. I then bent and twisted the upper plates until the lights were level and even. 

Being that it was just used for a few driveways, I just used tractor flood lights from TSC for $10-12 each.

I think all told I had $30 into the whole shebang. This included the ******* wiring! I used a trailer 4 way flat connector and an old outdoor extension cord.

It was so easy, I wondered why they charge $200 for them.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I got the lights when they were $99. I almost had a stroke when I saw they went up to $199!

They are made well, but if you have metalworking experience, or know someone who has, no doubt you can fab a set as good. 

I replaced the lights with real plow lights..made a huge improvement. Search for my threads to see how I mounted and wired it

Paul


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

They drive you nuts anyway when that old whinch cracks down on the motor its like somebodys playing with a dimmer switch


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

PhantomRacer;813867 said:


> I got the lights when they were $99. I almost had a stroke when I saw they went up to $199!
> 
> They are made well, but if you have metalworking experience, or know someone who has, no doubt you can fab a set as good.
> 
> ...


Here is the thread how I wired it http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30497


----------

